# Early Season Snowmobiling Options



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

bobbuilds said:


> hey buzzards, anyone know of any places that have enough snow yet to go snowmobiling?
> 
> Just wondering if there are any trails open this early in the season.
> 
> bob


 
Buffalo Pass in Steamboat has plenty of snow.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Coming back from Sun Valley on Sunday I saw two trailers with new sleds at a gas station in Grand Junction. I asked if there was enough snow and they replied that there was enough on the roads.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The monarch pass area has enough to ride on the trail. You can drop at the trailhead by monarch hotel or go up to old monarch pass road. Not much riding off the trail but enough snow up there for a first ride for sure.

There is a bit less snow up on cottonwood but you can ride the roads up there as well. Also Vail pass has enough to ride on the roads..


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am going up to Cottonwood soon, went to Snowy range the other day, not too far. I also need to check out the stuff in the Steamboat area. Looking forward to a huge season.

bob


----------

